# Ajuda em telescopio



## d-rm (29 Jul 2014 às 15:00)

Boa tarde amigos,  gosta da vossa opinião em relação a este equipamento 

bresser skylux ng refretário - f= 700mm/ d=70mm  

O Quê posso ver com ele, e bom para iniciante? 


Conselhos são bem vindos. Obrigado


----------



## godzila (29 Jul 2014 às 17:30)

Boa tarde amigo, eu tenho sempre muito receio em dar a mina opinião em relação a este tem, pois também já estive do seu lado e não fiquei nada agradado com as respostas que obtive.
Porque há sempre aqueles que quando pedimos a opinião nos referem logo equipamentos de milhares de euros como se nos não soubéssemos que o que é muito bom também tem de ser muito caro.
Mas o que eu queria na altura e supostamente o que o amigo também quer é um telescópio aceitável de boa qualidade a um preço igualmente aceitável.
O meu primeiro telescópio era semelhante a este era um meade etx 70, era um bom telescópio sem duvida mas não permite milagres em termos de aumento pois 700mm de distancia focal não é muito.
Atualmente tenho um telescópio catadióptrico de 1500mm e distância focal e uma abertura de 100mm o que já permite melhores observações, eu não posso dizer se esse é o melhor ou o pior para si só posso dizer que é bom para observar a lua e os planetas Vénus, Marte, Júpiter e Saturno.
Pode ainda ver mais informações no um blog sobre astronomia:
http://maisastronomia.blogspot.pt/


----------



## camrov8 (29 Jul 2014 às 20:28)

A minha opinião é que por pouco mais uns euros consegue algo melhor, infelizmente no mundo dos telescópios tamanho conta  eu tenho um newtoniano 130 f900 è o meu primeiro e acho que ainda não tirei o máximo dele. é excelente muito pratico e da para ver muita coisa bonita e assim não perde o entusiasmo. O único problema é a colimação  mas uma vez colimado dura muito. Este é o meu conselho de astrónomo amador. Na zona de Águeda em Busto há uma loja com muitos aficionados que o ajudaram muito, http://www.bs-astro.com. Um conselho a astronomia amadora exige muita paciência pois como qualquer paixão traz dissabores


----------



## Giancarlos Grando (21 Mai 2021 às 20:23)

Olá, sou novo aqui e queria a opinião sobre um telescópio que tenho a possibilidade de adquirir, sempre tive vontade ter um, mas nunca pude comprar, agora apareceu este, mas não conheço nada. Agradeço se ajudarem.

Telescópio Bosma 720x80


----------

